# Emergency telephone for Wheelchair Lift?



## nealderidder (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello, I'm trying to determine if an emergency telephone line (and I assume also an actual device to make a call) is required for a wheelchair lift? This is in California for a commercial TI in an existing building. I've looked in CBC 1124A.11 and ADAAG and ASME 18.1 but am not seeing it...

Thanks.


----------



## Jean Tessmer-HI (Jan 29, 2022)

If someone gets stuck in the lift what should they do or what can they do to get help?


----------



## Msradell (Jan 29, 2022)

If this is 1 of the open type lifts that only go up 3' or 4' I certainly don't see the need for one but if it's enclosed or higher lift I can see where one would be necessary.


----------



## nealderidder (Jan 31, 2022)

Msradell said:


> If this is 1 of the open type lifts that only go up 3' or 4' I certainly don't see the need for one but if it's enclosed or higher lift I can see where one would be necessary.


This is indeed an open lift that travels about 4' (height of an old loading dock).


----------



## nealderidder (Jan 31, 2022)

Jean Tessmer-HI said:


> If someone gets stuck in the lift what should they do or what can they do to get help?


I imagine what would actually happen is that they would pull out their cell phone and call for help. But would they know who to call? What's the number? And failing that, they would yell for help. What if they're the last one in the building? You can certainly imagine a scenario (however unlikely) where someone could be stuck on the lift and need a phone line. So while this does seems like a "Yes, why wouldn't you" type of answer I'm still looking for a code provision telling me this. If it doesn't exist, maybe it should?


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2022)

Elevator or LULA both have them ANSI 408.3 408.4......


----------



## bill1952 (Jan 31, 2022)

I believe ANSI A117.1, referenced by the IBC, does not require communication devices in platform lifts.  The many I know of, all in assembly occupancies, do not have communication devices, but these are spaces where anyone is seldom alone.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 1, 2022)

Check the Elev' code, I believe they are not required for lifts.


----------



## nealderidder (Feb 3, 2022)

steveray said:


> Elevator or LULA both have them ANSI 408.3 408.4......


I don't think LULA = Wheelchair Lift does it?


----------



## bill1952 (Feb 3, 2022)

Executive summary: It depends on location of platform lift if it needs phone, per (2006) ASME A18.1, specifically 2.11. By a summary of 2020 edition, same requirement but perhaps different words. 2006 is last free version I could find. I was wrong in my earlier response, as in my area - assembly occupancies - it's generally not required. 

..........................................

Someone recently made the case for using code terms for guards, handrails, infill, etc.  ANSI A117.1 refers to elevators, and LULAs are elevators. It also refers to platform lifts, which may be vertical platform lifts or inclined platform lifts.

I'd guess most often when someone says wheelchair lift, they mean vertical platform lift. 

ASME A17.1 covers elevators.
ASME A18.1 covers platform lifts.

From 2006 ASME A18.1:

2.11 Emergency Signals 
If the platform is installed in an area not visible to personnel at all times, emergency signaling devices shall 
be provided in accordance with the requirements of para. 2.11.1 or 2.11.2. Standby power shall be provided in accordance with para. 2.11.3.

2.11.1 The platform shall be provided with an audible signaling device, operable from the emergency stop switch, marked also with" ALARM" or from a 
separate switch marked" ALARM," which is located in or adjacent to each platform operating panel. The switch marked" ALARM" shall illuminate when actuated. The 
signaling device shall be audible inside the platform and outside the runway. The audible signaling device shall have a rated sound pressure rating of not less than 
SO dBA nor greater than 90 dBA at 3 000 mm (120 in.) and respond without delay after the switch has been activated. 

2.11.2 The lift shall be provided with a means of two-way conversation between the platform and a 
readily accessible point outside the runway which is available to emergency personnel (telephone, intercom, etc.). The means to activate the two-way conversation 
system does not have to be provided on the platform. 

2.11.3 If the audible signaling device(s), or the means of two-way conversation, or both, are normally 
connected to the building power supply, they shall automatically transfer to a source of standby or emergency power as required by the applicable building code or, 
where applicable, Standard for Health Care Facilities (ANSI/NFPA 99) after the normal power supply fails. 

The power source shall be capable of providing for the operation of the audible signaling device and illumination of the alarm switch for at least 1 hr, and the means 
of two-way conversation for at least 4 hr.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 3, 2022)

"that" is a good catch Bill, thank you


----------



## bill1952 (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you.

 I do pity the designer or official applying 


bill1952 said:


> in an area not visible to personnel at all times,


Really poorly written code. I can't imagine anyplace that is "visible to personnel at all times" and the implication the person using a wheelchair is not personnel, among other things.


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2022)

2.11.3 says two way....The alarm, I would treat like we do for call for aid in bathrooms, and it varies by the floorplan....

(Add) 1109.2.4 Single occupancy toilet. Required accessible toilet rooms designed for single
occupancy in other than Group R shall meet the requirements of ICC/ANSI A117.1. Each such
room shall contain both toilet and lavatory, shall have a lever handle privacy lockset and shall
have an emergency call system that actuates a visible and audible alarm in a normally occupied
area. An alarm pull switch, identified with emergency instruction, shall be provided within 3 feet
of the water closet with a pull cord extending to within 12 inches of the floor. Emergency
instructions shall be provided outside the toilet room at the normally occupied location.


----------



## richardskaff (Feb 4, 2022)

nealderidder said:


> Hello, I'm trying to determine if an emergency telephone line (and I assume also an actual device to make a call) is required for a wheelchair lift? This is in California for a commercial TI in an existing building. I've looked in CBC 1124A.11 and ADAAG and ASME 18.1 but am not seeing it...
> 
> Thanks.


Hello.  The following is copied from the California Department of Industrial Relations: 

§3094.2. Vertical Platform (Wheelchair) Lifts.​(1) The lift capacity shall not be exceeded by materials belonging to the person with disabilities, children who are the responsibility of the person with disabilities, or the attendants accompanying the person with disabilities.
(i) Durable signs with lettering on a contrasting background shall be permanently and conspicuously posted at the landing indicating the following:
(1) The international symbol of accessibility;
(2) The lift shall not be used to transport materials or equipment;
(3) The lift capacity; and
(4) The telephone number to call in case of emergency.


----------



## Jean Tessmer-HI (Feb 5, 2022)

nealderidder said:


> Hello, I'm trying to determine if an emergency telephone line (and I assume also an actual device to make a call) is required for a wheelchair lift? This is in California for a commercial TI in an existing building. I've looked in CBC 1124A.11 and ADAAG and ASME 18.1 but am not seeing it...
> 
> Thanks.


From my experience installing them here in Hawaii the emergency telephone is not required by ADA or ASME A18.1.  That being said we always included emergency phones in them.  VPL are notorious for failure and folks get panicky when they stall out between floors.  Having a way to call someone for help has really helped.


----------



## nealderidder (Feb 7, 2022)

richardskaff said:


> Hello.  The following is copied from the California Department of Industrial Relations:
> 
> §3094.2. Vertical Platform (Wheelchair) Lifts.​(1) The lift capacity shall not be exceeded by materials belonging to the person with disabilities, children who are the responsibility of the person with disabilities, or the attendants accompanying the person with disabilities.
> (i) Durable signs with lettering on a contrasting background shall be permanently and conspicuously posted at the landing indicating the following:
> ...


Which doesn't say a phone line or phone needs to be installed, just a number. Hope you have your cell phone in your pocket!


----------



## nealderidder (Feb 7, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I do pity the designer or official applying
> 
> Really poorly written code. I can't imagine anyplace that is "visible to personnel at all times" and the implication the person using a wheelchair is not personnel, among other things.


Agreed, what the heck does that mean? Someone whose job it is to sit and watch the lift?


----------



## bill1952 (Feb 7, 2022)

nealderidder said:


> Agreed, what the heck does that mean? Someone whose job it is to sit and watch the lift?


Will, in a performing arts theatre where a lift is used for dispersion, I feel comfortable saying anytime the lift is used there are other people. Ditto orchestra pit. Ditto control rooms.  Live performing arts is not a solo activity.


----------

